# Somerville 6-12-14



## rcxdm40 (Aug 1, 2013)

Had Aaron and Brett on Somerville for some bow fishing. Not a bad morning considering it was mostly cloudy.


----------



## catfishinbeerdrinkin (May 3, 2011)

.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk


----------

